# Godzilla vs. Luke Skywalker



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

inspired by this thread 

Luke Skywalker has learned of a horrible near indestructible beast that is being transported from planet to planet by an unknown entity. Luke and his team are able to intercept the entity and transport Godzilla to an uninhabited and high indestructible planet.

This version of Godzilla is a composite version of all movie versions except for Burning Godzilla. Luke Skywalker is at his peak of power and has limited knowledge on Godzilla. Both are bloodlusted. Luke Skywalker begins 1 kilometers from Godzilla.

Begin.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

Luke's only hope is BFRing him into orbit with TK(won't kill him but he'll be out of the battlefield and that's a victory here) or mindrape(Luke does'nt like to mentally dominate because he finds it darkside but he's got the ability if he so chooses and is stronger than any psionic attack Godzilla has ever faced). Don't think teleporting a saber into Godzilla's brain might work going with composite Godzilla. He's also got powerful illusions so he could just distract Godzilla with an illusion of an entire fleet.

Limited Knowledge won't matter he can read minds, has precog, Shatterpoints and Flow walking.


----------



## ctype (Aug 13, 2011)

If he's BL, then he's DS, and mind-rape works just fine.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

It should be mentioned that Godzilla has on several occasions resisted Telepathy. Godzilla was only unable to resist it when they launched a probe into his head and had a "Cerebro" like system set up, but eventually he broke out of that and effectively knocked out the psychic.

And I highly doubt Luke can lift Godzilla with telekinesis effectively enough to throw him into orbit.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

What the fuck. Luke gets stepped on. 

What's he supposed to do, chuck an X-Wing at him?


EDIT: It should be noted if we're discussing Jedi mindfuckery that Godzilla has two independently-functional brains on top of a demonstrable resistance to telepathic control. Chances are, it won't work.

EDIT#2: And if Luke's starting a kilometer away, he's going to burn to death in a thermonuclear holocaust right off the bat.


----------



## ctype (Aug 13, 2011)

Bioness said:


> It should be mentioned that Godzilla has on several occasions resisted Telepathy. Godzilla was only unable to resist it when they launched a probe into his head and had a "Cerebro" like system set up, but eventually he broke out of that and effectively knocked out the psychic.
> 
> And I highly doubt Luke can lift Godzilla with telekinesis effectively enough to throw him into orbit.



Telepathy and Force Insanity aren't comparable.:ho


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

Neither are Luke and Godzilla.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

Luke Skywalker is immensely powerful and could honestly give Godzilla a fight. which is why I did this match up.

Also I believe Godzilla's second brain is similar to a spinal cord, it just controls his body, particularly the lower region.


----------



## ctype (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Neither are Luke and Godzilla.



But that's what this site is for, amirite?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Luke Skywalker is immensely powerful and could honestly give Godzilla a fight. which is why I did this match up.



Entire armies of tanks and jet aircraft equipped with pseudo-futuristic weaponry can't even give Godzilla a fight. If Luke's lucky G-Dawg won't even notice him down there and move onto something else instead.



> Also I believe Godzilla's second brain is similar to a spinal cord, it just controls his body, particularly the lower region.



I don't remember the specifics so I can't really argue about it too much. But that's what Mechagodzilla II targeted to disable him.



ctype said:


> But that's what this site is for, amirite?



Eh, we just had an Alucard vs. Itachi thread, so I guess why not?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

Godzilla has never resisted mental attacks like from someone like Luke Skywalker so if Luke proceeds to that he's screwed due to lacking feats from a guy that could mindrape trillions if he wanted too. Luke is stronger than Yoda, Starkiller and several other force users who've TKed things that weigh more than Godzilla significantly. Starkiller changed the direction of a Stardestroyer, Yoda TK'd two Trade federation droid ships into each other after he had already levitated a small army of droids.

Luke cloaked Mara Jade's Jade Shadow then created a duplicate of it via illusions then pushed the Jade Shadow with the force. I'll have to recheck this though. Moving a Stardestroyer is something Luke can do easily, why would Godzilla not be BFR'd into orbit? He's got PLENTY more massive force feats I could mention or dig up. Who gives a shit if armies fail when the force operates at much higher levels for high tier force users who could drain life from planets, pull ships from being caught in gravity wells, generate enough raw power to create wormholes that wipe out entire fleets and other crazy stuff? The wormhole thing is from Reborn emperor Sidious who Luke has had 30 years to surpass. It's a dark side power but Luke has the raw power even if he won't make a wormhole.

Still BFR or mindrape would work best, Luke being stepped on is laughable though.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla has never resisted mental attacks like from someone like Luke Skywalker so if Luke proceeds to that he's screwed due to lacking feats from a guy that could mindrape trillions if he wanted too. Luke is stronger than Yoda, Starkiller and several other force users who've TKed things that weigh more than Godzilla significantly. Starkiller changed the direction of a Stardestroyer, Yoda TK'd two Trade federation droid ships into each other after he had already levitated a small army of droids.
> 
> He cloaked Mara Jade's Jade Shadow then created a duplicate of it via illusions then pushed the Jade Shadow with the force. I'll have to recheck this though. Moving a Stardestroyer is something Luke can do easily, why would Godzilla not be BFR'd into orbit?



...I'm guessing this shit is all EU, because absolutely none of it was in the movies I watched.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

Because many of those characters were not in the movie timeline and Sidious did not know the wormhole tech till Dark Empire? How about Sidious shrouding the precog of force users across the galaxy which does happen in the movie? The Yoda feat happens in the Clone Wars cartoon that leads to episode 3.

EDIT Oh and Starkiller is from The Force Unleashed which the creator got approval from Lucas himself to fit into the movie timeline as the source of what started the rebellion. The various encylopedias also reference these characters and those are also licensed by Lucas film limited, the new clone Wars mentions the KOTOR era which is where the feat of sucking planets dry and pulling ships from gravity wells comes from i.e Darth Nihilus.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah if we did movies Luke would indeed get stepped on.

Tranquil Fury when I said Godzilla had resisted telepathy on several occasion I meant it. Not only from the Psychic (several occasions and she had stopped monsters before) but also from Aliens who tried to use him against the Earth.

In fiction, when trying to telekenetically lift something, more often then not moving (or wiggling thing) as well as living organism especially one who could very well toss anything a Force user has lifted, would be extremely difficult for the user trying to lift them, let along lifting them into orbit while hoping that creature does start shooting at them with a radioactive death beam that had the power of several nukes behind it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Because many of those characters were not in the movie timeline and Sidious did not know the wormhole tech till Dark Empire? How about Sidious shrouding the precog of force users across the galaxy which does happen in the movie?



As impressive a feat as that might be, Godzilla doesn't really have precog to block...



> The Yoda feat happens in the* Clone Wars cartoon* that leads to episode 3.



... 



> EDIT Oh and Starkiller is from The Force Unleashed which the creator got approval from Lucas himself to fit into the movie timeline as the source of what started the rebellion. The various encylopedias also reference these characters and those are also licensed by Lucas film limited, the new clone Wars mentions the KOTOR era which is where the feat of sucking planets dry and pulling ships from gravity wells comes from i.e Darth Nihilus.



Sounds like a bunch of retroactive continuity.

If you wanna use the EU stuff, that's fine. It just wasn't specified initially.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

No Toho-verse psychic comes remotely close to the capabilities of a Jedi Master, much less Luke motherfucking Skywalker (post-RotJ): Miki is heavily suggested to be the greatest ESP user of her time, and the best capabilities she's shown is slow levitation a couple metres into the air, precise aiming via telekinesis, capable of detecting plant spores in orbit and person-to-person telepathy.

So if Godzilla gets mind-probed, expect it to be pretty painful stuff.

That being said, a composite Godzilla is mind-boggingly scary stuff:

- 100 metres tall, 200 metres long [*Heisei Godzilla* + *Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Weighs at least 60,000 metric tons [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Ambient radioactive emissions capable of registering fatal levels on a Geiger counter [*1954 Godzilla*]
- Perfectly amphibious [_all Godzilla_]
- Can survive in non-oxygenated environments [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Largely withstands flesh-devouring sulphuric acid mist, capable of reducing humans to skeletons in seconds [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Expert martial artist  [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Human-level intelligence [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Tanks multiple lightning bolts to no injury [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Generate a magnetic field capable of affecting non-magnetic titanium (?) and forcibly attracting 40,000 ton kaiju travelling at Mach 5 speeds [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Can simulate flight over short distances with its Atomic Ray [*Showa Godzilla*]
- Is a radiovore (consumes radiation for nutrition) [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Be submerged in an active volcano for 5 years without damage [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Volcanic eruption energy outputs mean nothing to it [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- May or may not have tanked an energy output 1000-fold its "Atomic Ray" (highly debatable) [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Melts synthetic diamond (at least 3550 degrees Celsius), possibly boils it (4827 degrees Celsius) [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Can generate an omnidirectional nuclear pulse, roughly as powerful as its "Atomic Ray" [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Is unharmed being at ground zero of a 93.25 metre/848,668 ton meteorite impact [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Rips open a kilometre+ deep faultline between the Eurasian and Philippine tectonic plates for kilometres [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Swims through hundreds of kilometres of the Earth's mantle without damage [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Can reverse energy discharges through a physical medium [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Has a hidden secondary brain to control motor functions [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Artificially-augmented psychokinesis from a low-level psychic means nothing [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Its cells are able to survive travelling through black holes and exposure to supernovae energies [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Can overload opponents by forcibly adding his own energy reserves into their bodies [*Heisei Godzilla*]
- Has a "Red Spiral Ray" several times more powerful than the "Atomic Ray" [*Heisei Godzilla*, *Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Can regenerate several metre wide scars and wounds in seconds, or entire limbs in a minute [*Godzilla 2000*]
- Can use an omnidirectional heat pulse [*Godzilla 2000*]
- Survives an artificial singularity capable of absorbing even light, once from dozens of metres away, the second time likely tanking the attack [*GxM Godzilla*]
- Regenerates from the molecule-destroying Oxygen Destroyer to a full form within 47 years [*Oni/GMK Godzilla*]
- Can function and presumably regenerate just as a heart [*Oni/GMK Godzilla*]
- Survives a point-blank shot from the Absolute Zero Cannon, capable of flash-freezing and shattering skyscraper-sized structures to the atomic scale with the slightest vibrations [*Kiryu Saga Godzilla*]
- Virtually recovers from aforementioned wound within 1 year [*Kiryu Saga Godzilla*]
- Throws the 35,000 ton Kumonga across a distance between 35 to 40 kilometres away [*Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Has an effective range with the "Atomic Ray" of at least thousands of kilometres [*Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Successfully tags an arguably FTL meteor without difficulty [*Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Blasts Keizer Ghidorah into orbit with the "Red Spiral Ray" and triggers a multi-kilometre explosion [*Final Wars Godzilla*]
- Uses its "Atomic Ray" via thermonuclear fission of an "uranium sac" in its body, hinting at nuclear explosion heat and firepower for even the weakest incarnations [_all Godzilla_]

*EDIT:* Niku, you have to come to realize that the official stance on the Star Wars Extended Universe is far more lenient and welcoming than most other franchises: they seperate certain aspects into tiers of canonicity, and so long as the source does not outright contradict a higher source material, it is automatically assumed to be canon.

The EU _is_ Star Wars, it shouldn't have to be suggested in the OP at all because it is the standard in the first place.


----------



## ctype (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> ...I'm guessing this shit is all EU, because absolutely none of it was in the movies I watched.


*
 Yoda TK'd two Trade federation droid ships into each other after he had already levitated a small army of droids.*

This was either one of the movies or cartoons. I remember it.



_The Yoda feat happens in the Clone Wars cartoon that leads to episode 3.
_

Ah, ok.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 13, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> *EDIT:* Niku, you have to come to realize that the official stance on the Star Wars Extended Universe is far more lenient and welcoming than most other franchises: they seperate certain aspects into tiers of canonicity, and so long as the source does not outright contradict a higher source material, it is automatically assumed to be canon.
> 
> The EU _is_ Star Wars, it shouldn't have to be suggested in the OP at all because it is the standard in the first place.



It's not the Star Wars I grew up with, so it's automatically non-canon. 

You can't take a bunch of peak humans with glow sticks and then turn around and say they are really all HST-soloing FTL mind-rapists and just never showed it for six movies in a row. That dog don't hunt.

The EU might have approval for what it is, but that means jack-all when anyone with more than half a brain cell can see how inflated it is compared to the original material on its own.

It's like if I got approval from Kishi to do an Itachi Gaiden where he date-rapes Odin on top of Galactis's defiled corpse.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 13, 2011)

Luke takes this 8/10


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikushimi if that is how you feel then please by all means refrain from posting in this thread as you have little to nothing to contribute.

Also Kaiser didn't the aliens in Showa also try to mind control Godzilla, they were able to control Rodan and Anguirus or something like that, but not him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

That was because of lacking M bodies or something, hence why Mothra and Godzilla were immune like the humans but not Gigan/other Kaiju or the mutants who share the same DNA somewhat. 

I'm just saying that if you're allowing Luke at his strongest then with all the massive feats he's shown throughout some 30+ years plus feats from those confirmed below him, Godzilla will be in trouble, Luke may not be able to overpower his regen but if he can BFR him or restrain him mentally(not necessary mindrape just communicate with him somehow) then he could win. I'm not saying there is a definate winner but was just correcting Nikushimi's nonsense.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

> That being said, a composite Godzilla is mind-boggingly scary stuff:
> 
> - 100 metres tall, 200 metres long [*Heisei Godzilla* + *Final Wars Godzilla*]
> - Weighs at least 60,000 metric tons [*Heisei Godzilla*]
> ...



Just a heads up.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

Haha don't toy with my knowledge of Godzilla Tranquil Fury.

I am talking about the Showa (1954-1974) Godzilla, I believe it was in a film with King Ghidorah. I am checking it now.

Edit: Yeah I had my facts confused, in "Destroy All Monsters" he was indeed placed under some kind of mind control, while the film I was thinking of "Invasion of the Astro Monster", Rodan and Godzilla are transported to another planet, but they are not controlled.

Though there still is the matter of Miki Saegusa the psychic. She was able to communicate with the Cosmos who were basically out of the solar system, her trying to make Godzilla turn around almost forced her into a coma, she can constantly feel Godzilla's presence and effectively alerts the G -Force when he begins to move, She was able to control Godzilla but only when he had a device attached to his nervous system and when she was in a "Cerebro" type machine, she was able however to control Little Godzilla relatively easily and move him along a coastline.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

Ugh Destroy all monsters, hated that. Seems Kaiser has compiled a list of Godzilla's feats, this is good for future reference incase I forget any feats. +reps


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

I edited my above post to include Miki Saegusa's telepathy feats.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 13, 2011)

A quality thread actually going over the first page

We're making progress, mein squares


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

Kinda glad nobody added comics Godzilla into the fray

That would've been a nightmare~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

Marvel Godzilla took on a mountain-busting mecha in physical combat and was superior

It withstood a full-power blow to the head from Classic Thor's Mjolnir and only experienced a lot of pain, no wounds or collapsing or anything. Then it blew away Thor with just its roar being compared to a thousand thunderstorms in energy [that's *239 megatons* for those curious].

Large enough to stand equal in height to both Hoover Dam and the Golden Gate Bridge, placing it ~200 metres tall [twice as large as the next biggest incarnation]

Dark Horse Godzilla triggered the 1906 San Francisco Earthquake by stomping around, could negate the energy of a volcanic eruption with its own Atomic Ray, survived being poisoned by a compound made from its own cells, regained consciousness after losing all vital life signs for several hours, ripped the Titanic in half, tanks its own Atomic Ray without injury, has some sort of supernatural intimidation aura capable of affecting tens of thousands of marine lifeforms and may have survived being in close contact to the K-T extinction meteorite

*EDIT @Nihilus:* Cool stuff, pity the rest of that series so far is grade-Z political commentary bullshit that doesn't even focus on the monsters but human stereotypes and charicatures


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

You know I'm really for a nice balance between humans and Kaiju having screen time or panel time but they just don't do it properly. By any chance does anyone have the Thor vs Godzilla scans? Sounds like an awesome fight.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's not the Star Wars I grew up with, so it's automatically non-canon.
> 
> You can't take a bunch of peak humans with glow sticks and then turn around and say they are really all HST-soloing FTL mind-rapists and just never showed it for six movies in a row. That dog don't hunt.
> 
> ...



Fail 



Darth Nihilus said:


>



Oh good lord. :rofl

i forgot how much of a beast comic Big G is.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

It's not much of a fight tbh Tranquil, Godzilla's too busy blowing shit up and being ganged up on by Vision/Iron Man/Fantastic Four/SHIELD to get the opportunity for a one-on-one:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks much appreciated, to be fair I don't think that "roar with the force many thunderstorms" is meant to be taken literally but Thor himself appears to be having trouble and admits Godzilla reminds him of the Midgard Serpant. Which comic is that from?I'm interested in starting some of those Godzilla comics might as well start with the Marvel one.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 13, 2011)

Considering that he's fending off Classic Thor without much issue, the "thousand thunderstorms" comment is most likely a low-end feat, so I'd take it as legitimate personally.

There's a 24-issue series called "Godzilla, King of the Monsters" published from 1977 to 1979. It's the only series that the authentic Godzilla appears in: there's a couple of Iron Man and FF issues afterwards when Marvel lost the copyright to publish under the Godzilla moniker, so they mutate the original into a more amphibious form with frills and drop the atomic breath, but I didn't bother looking into those


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 13, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> As impressive a feat as that might be, Godzilla doesn't really have precog to block...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its assumed since EU is canon. I seriously don't see why people all over the internet see a problem here. Lucas set up the canon policy and appointed Leland Chee head of it for a reason, not for it to simply be ignored.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Kinda glad nobody added comics Godzilla into the fray
> 
> That would've been a nightmare~



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Lge29_J0-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bioness (Aug 13, 2011)

Come on Fang don't have you something to contribute? I'd really like this thread to have a clear winner


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 14, 2011)

I must say, I'm genuinely surprised at just how much rape Godzilla's capable of like this.


----------



## billy3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn... composite Godzilla sounds tougher than a Tarrasque.


----------



## Bioness (Aug 14, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I must say, I'm genuinely surprised at just how much rape Godzilla's capable of like this.



This is far from rape.

I can see Godzilla taking this after an intense battle.

Luke Skywalker comes in and first tries to neutralize Godzilla with deadly Mind attacks, however Godzilla will release an atomic breathes toward his direction causing Luke to change his focus from mind attacks to force shielding. Luke may then attempt to try and lift Godzilla but the same thing would happen force Luke to defend again. Godzilla would then unleash even more atomic breathes. And I think eventually the radiation would get to Luke and his forcefields would give out leading to his death.


----------



## Heavenly King (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao!!! big G for the win


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

Bioness said:


> This is far from rape.
> 
> I can see Godzilla taking this after an intense battle.
> 
> Luke Skywalker comes in and first tries to neutralize Godzilla with deadly Mind attacks, however Godzilla will release an atomic breathes toward his direction causing Luke to change his focus from mind attacks to force shielding. Luke may then attempt to try and lift Godzilla but the same thing would happen force Luke to defend again. Godzilla would then unleash even more atomic breathes. And I think eventually the radiation would get to Luke and his forcefields would give out leading to his death.



Or Luke just turns his brain into composite mush.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 14, 2011)

That's the main problem: Luke's just too good with aggressive mental powers for all of Godzilla's durability and firepower.

Add to the fact that he's fast enough to pull it off and yeah

Have to go with Luke on this one.


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2011)

As for the Godzilla vs Megagurius black hole feat, Luke did something similar:

He destroyed an artificial singularity in the New Jedi Order series (25 years after Episode IV) with telekinesis, he used the Force to invert itself, which caused an implosion that wiped a large army.

Also with telekinesis alone, he can manipulate memories and thoughts, and has thrown objects at relativistic speeds into warships that can take teraton+ firepower and destroyed them. And I don't remember how good Godzilla is when it comes to dealing with illusions either.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Aug 14, 2011)

He's never dealt with any illusions, certainly not in the movies or even comics.


----------



## black scarab (Aug 15, 2011)

Luke could probably trump Godzilla with direct mental attacks,if not he may be able to hold him off by throwing objects at relativistic speeds at him until he weakens him a little however this won't beat him.Are Luke's illusions completely physical,can they cause actual physical damage or do they merely give the illusion of pain.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

Nikushimi, that's like someone saying they grew up with early Dragonball so they don't accept DBZ as canon since it's so much more powerful


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't waste your time, remember its the same guy who said Itachi's Susano-O > Death Star superlaser.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Nikushimi, that's like someone saying they grew up with early Dragonball so they don't accept DBZ as canon since it's so much more powerful



Dragonball Z (which is really just moar Dragonball) was written by Toriyama Akira as a continuation to his ongoing series, not a spin-off written by someone else with his oversight. Any power-inflation therein is also discernably progressive and explicable over the course of the story, which isn't the case with the EU as far as I've seen; a lot of it is set in timelines inbetween or before the movies (since a lot of the characters used end up dying in said movies). The fact that all of the ridiculous high-end shit is never seen in the movies and is performed exclusively in the EU makes it questionable to say the very least, in my opinion.

But Bioness did ask me not to derail his thread about that so I'd ask that you please not press the issue with me any further. That's my rationale, and I know you don't agree with it, so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2011)

Movies have *Galaxy level precog shrouding*(Sidious hid the Clone army from the Jedi being able to see it hence their surprise at such an army existing and the ROTS novel which Lucas edited line by line has hints of how Sidious was "the darkness" and how "the darkness gave him sight" implying Galaxy level awareness of events) and Yoda observing *Luke across lightyears*(Dagobah to Tattoine his dialogue "This one, a long time have I watched. All his life has he looked away. To the future. To the horizon. Never his mind on where he was… what he was doing! Adventure, heh! Excitement, heh!… A Jedi craves not these things. You are reckless!" pretty much implies that), also an old and dying *Yoda TKing an X Wing* with strain something not shown in the prequels where he's much stronger. Vader shaking a room with his NOOOO is there(this is after he had a grueling fight with Kenobi, got dismembered, burnt and underwent the pain of surgery without anesthetics). Luke moves as a blur in ESB and something similar is shown in TPM. 

Most of the feats from characters like Revan or Bane or Nihilus or Darth Caedus can't be shown in the movie because they are either dead or after the movie events, it's their feats so when they are used or involved in verse battles they get it, Bane's feats for example don't apply to Kenobi so why him being dead or having them causing a contradiction eludes me.Guys like Jedi master Tsui Choi, Jedi master Roan Shryne(his TK is below other Jedi masters by his own admission), Jedi master Shodday Potkin, Ferus Olin, Nick Rostu, Jedi Knight Jax Pavan and plenty of others are as strong as the average movie Jedi knights/masters with some arguably weaker. Dragonball goes forward while Starwars explores many timelines and different characters so you can't compare the two. They also don't follow the same mechanics, different force users have different specialities, stats and fighting styles. Weaker characters can beat stronger ones.

For the record Dagobah is 50,250 lightyears from the core and Tatooine is 43,000  lightyears from the core so both worlds are separated by lightyears. But then again, this post is more in general so others don't take your arguments seriously(for those who don't know anything about you) not to you.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 15, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Movies have *Galaxy level precog shrouding*(Sidious hid the Clone army from the Jedi being able to see it hence their surprise at such an army existing and the ROTS novel which Lucas edited line by line has hints of how Sidious was "the darkness" and how "the darkness gave him sight" implying Galaxy level awareness of events) and Yoda observing *Luke across lightyears*(Dagobah to Tattoine his dialogue "This one, a long time have I watched. All his life has he looked away. To the future. To the horizon. Never his mind on where he was? what he was doing! Adventure, heh! Excitement, heh!? A Jedi craves not these things. You are reckless!" pretty much implies that), also an old and dying *Yoda TKing an X Wing* with strain something not shown in the prequels where he's much stronger. Vader shaking a room with his NOOOO is there(this is after he had a grueling fight with Kenobi, got dismembered, burnt and underwent the pain of surgery without anesthetics). Luke moves as a blur in ESB and something similar is shown in TPM.



So how does Luke beat Godzilla, again?


----------



## Es (Aug 15, 2011)

By mindfucking him


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Nikushimi, that's like someone saying they grew up with early Dragonball so they don't accept DBZ as canon since it's so much more powerful



Except that comparison is not valid because one is the progression of a series and the other is a collection of spin offs.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

Except the Luke stuff takes place after the movies when he gets progressively stronger


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Except the Luke stuff takes place after the movies when he gets progressively stronger



Doesn't change the fact that most of the EU is still spinoffs regardless of how Luke got stronger. I said your comparison doesn't work and it still doesn't.

Dragon ball is written by one author.

The EU is written by many.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

And Lucas approves all of it


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone explain to me then why Anakin gets a scar in the TCW original cartoon, its carried over into the RoTS and LoE novels, and shows up in the RoTS film if their not canon?

Or why Obi-Wan talks to Anakin about a specifically EU created Jedi; Voss, in another scene?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear Eternal Fail
Does not know Star Wars canon
Please stop posting now


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 15, 2011)

People who bitch about the EU are almost as annoying as DBZtards


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> People who bitch about the EU are almost as annoying as DBZtards



True words.


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 15, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Dragon ball is written by one author.
> 
> The EU is written by many.



The number of writers really doesn't change anything.

Look at a normal american comic super hero, they have many different writers and artists.


----------



## Risyth (Aug 15, 2011)

Es said:


> By mindfucking him



Of course!


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 15, 2011)

arguing star wars canon again? yeah let's not. anyways luke mindrapes. he mind fucked a being that was a composite oh trillions of beings, created mobile and attacking illusionary space fleets while not at full power, stronger than jacen who was able to shield the millenium falcon from re-entry while in another part of space, stronger than sidious who could mind rape trillions, etc...


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Dear Eternal Fail
> Does not know Star Wars canon
> Please stop posting now



My knowledge of the canon has absolutely nothing at all to due with the fact that his comparison was wrong.

But you, Endless Mike and whoever else can circle jerk around this very obvious straw man. Not once in this thread have I attacked the star wars canon. I disputed Endless Mike's faulty comparison. Perhaps if you actually read the thread instead of being so quick to hop an OBD regular's sack, you would have noticed as much.

Feel free to prove me wrong. I'll wait. But you will most likely cop out and insult me, which is usually your typical response anyway.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure all that matters is this simple equation:

You - posting = happiness for all.

Get out.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Aug 16, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Dear Eternal Fail
> Does not know Star Wars canon
> Please stop posting now





Dandy Elegance said:


> I'm pretty sure all that matters is this simple equation:
> 
> You - posting = happiness for all.
> 
> Get out.



Did not prove me wrong.

Thank you for being predictable.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see you getting out.


----------

